# Rayland exit pond fish ?!



## Agent47 (Jun 27, 2006)

While at work last thursday I walked over to the lil pond off the Rayland ,Dillonville exit to the right on the other side of the tracks only to watch 4 HUGE cats wiggle in the water. This pond isnt very big and im curious if anyone has ever fished it ?? its on the left right before you go under the RT7 underpass.
Looks like there might be some big fish in there ??


----------



## buzzedredneck (Jun 26, 2007)

i have b4, lots of carp and some small bass, but never no cats, hmmmm, very interestng.


----------



## Champion188 Elite (Jan 16, 2007)

Some decent LM bass and crappie can be caught in all those little backwater ponds in the spring,as soon as the ice clears.Never did see any cats caught other than bullheads.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

I was at the pond between Rt 7 and the marina in search of some shad. Came up with a couple of card and two nice Crappie in my cast net. The biggest crappie was about 16". Nothing but tiny shad.


----------



## Blaine Fred (Aug 7, 2007)

neocats1 said:


> I was at the pond between Rt 7 and the marina in search of some shad. Came up with a couple of card and two nice Crappie in my cast net. The biggest crappie was about 16". Nothing but tiny shad.


I'm interested in fishing there, and I would greatly appreciate more information on the location.

Thanks...


----------



## Agent47 (Jun 27, 2006)

Blaine Fred said:


> I'm interested in fishing there, and I would greatly appreciate more information on the location.
> 
> Thanks...


Neo, 
If im not mistaken thats the pond off of old rt 7, correct, from the Rayland exit.


----------



## bassin101 (May 16, 2005)

Hey Agent47, I fished that pond a few times and I've almost always caught bass there. Believe it or not I caught my biggest bass right at the culvert near the road and I've caught alot of bass near the back past the big rock on the right side (all on black worm). Hope this helps.


----------



## Buzz (Sep 23, 2007)

Can you get a boat in there?


----------



## bassin101 (May 16, 2005)

No, the pond has a road that circles most of the way around it.


----------

